# how mixed?



## vivalab (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm hoping to adopt one of these kids tomorrow. The humane society i'm HOPEFULLY adopting from has told me that the pups are Vizsla and Staffordshire Terrier... what do you guys think? Do you see alot of Vizsla? a little? .


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm..from the looks of them, they look like they have some Vizsla....they are adorable....


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I've only had one V pup so dont want to comment on how much vizsla they are but they look gorgeous!


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

To me it looks like a Rhodesian Ridgeback?!
Their gorgeous anyway


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

A bit stocky for a V. But you said they were a mix so it will be interesting. If you can pick a pup from that litter, use the Volhard puppy aptitude test to get a sense of what characteristics he/she may possess. It help us when we got to choose ours.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

My first thought was Ridgeback. Do they have a ridge on their backs? Very cute!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't Ridgebacks have black noses ?? they certainly look more V than ridgeback to me, but thats just from seeing Scooby and his mate (a ridgeback) from 9 wks old, but like all the other posts they look lovely.


----------



## vivalab (Oct 26, 2010)

Humane Society called. All the puppies are parvo positive.
I know the outlook isn't good, but I sure hope they make it.

:'(


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh no, I hope they pull through . Hopefully they caught it early enough...


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

oh no that's terrible  I hope they make it, let us know the outcome. They're adorable.


----------

